# Looking for SUV owners



## jkoski (Nov 4, 2013)

Looking for SUV 14 or 17 owners that would be willing to let me look over/wet test their SUV. If you're going fishing and need a second I'd be more than happy to pole while you fish.

I'm in Viera (exit 195 on I-95) and I'm willing to travel to meet you anywhere on the ML, IRL, or BR.


----------

